# RIP Dozer...so young, but so beautiful.



## Flickbix (May 31, 2012)

I have always looked at these forums but never registered. We got a beautiful Golden Retriever pup that was abandon. We named him Dozer. At first I didn't want to get close to him, since I didn't think we were able to keep him, but eventually, after a few days, he just grew on me. My husband is military and when he went on a month long training, Dozer was always by my side. This last month though, we noticed Dozer wasn't really walking around the house, but was dragging his back legs, unless he was outside. Finally taking him to the vet, he had severe hip Dysplasia in both hips. We got him medicine, and we were saving for the surgery. Since he was young, there was a good chance we could get him back to almost normal, and have a good life. However, two days ago the little guy was running outside and slipped. He tore both legs out of there sockets and tore his ligaments. He was no longer a candidate for surgery. Yesterday morning, we had to take him to the vet, for his final ride. He was only 9 months old. I feel awful for having to put down a puppy, but the vet said he would just live a painful life. I've been reading these forums today, and I just wanted to express how much I miss him. Thanks for reading. The picture was from when he was when he was about 5 months old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Dozer, he was such a beautiful young boy. A very sad and heartbreaking situation for you, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.
Run free at the Bridge, beautiful Dozer, your stay was short but you were much loved.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. This is such a tragic story. But you gave Dozer the best life he could have had and he would have known how much you loved him. 

At the bridge, Dozer will be free of pain and able to run like he's never ran before.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Dozer was a beautiful boy and I know he knew he was loved. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry.
RIP Dozer.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## frameart (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, I know the pain you are feeling.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry to read of the loss of your beautiful little boy  it's just heartbreaking


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry for your loss of that beautiful boy. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss...! Run free, sweet guy, without any pain...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a sweet, sweet boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, this is so sad. I am so sorry, but sending Dozer to the bridge was an act of love. Hugs!

Thanks for rescuing Dozer and giving him a loving home while he was with you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This is so heartbreaking. I am so sorry for the loss of baby Dozer.

RIP baby!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
He was far too young.
Thank you for giving him some good months in his short life


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is so sad, he was just too young
Rest In Peace Dozer


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Dozer is so gorgeous...I am crying at my desk....so heartbreaking. My thoughts are with you. Dozer can now run pain free at Rainbow Bridge.
Hugs to you.....


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I am sooooooooo so sorry for your loss


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This is by far the saddest thing I've read in here quite some time. Dozer was a beautiful boy and deserved to live a long, happy, love-filled life. I am devastated by his loss. Rest in peace, Dozer and have a wonderful, pain-free, frolicking time at the Bridge.

And thank you Flixbix for taking him in and giving him a loving home for his short life.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Dozer - at least he knew love in his young life.

Run free little one, play hard with new friends and sleep softly


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My heart goes out to you with your tragic loss of Dozer. RIP sweet boy!


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

What a beautiful Puppy. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about Dozer. Way too young indeed.
Prayers to you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry-I just cannot imagine the pain associated with losing a puppy so unexpectedly.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Rest in peace, sweet baby. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Flickbix (May 31, 2012)

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. He was my first dog I had on my own after moving with my husband. I was never a dog person, but he changed all of that. I know he's now running as much as he wants without the pain. My last words to him was I love you boy, said with my husband as he passed. I can't thank you guys enough! It gives me comfort to hear he's running free from pain. I am trying to think of that right now.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

I know it's a hard thing to do, but you did the best thing for him. I am sorry for your loss. I feel your pain.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're suffering the loss of Dozer, such a sweet young golden. Run, free healthy & strong young pup, with all your new Bridge buddies x


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your sweet Dozer. That is not fair that such a young pup had so many problems but know you did do the very best for him. He is being greeted by many friends at the bridge and he is free of all pain.


----------



## Dani&Marlow (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Dozer was a beautiful and loyal puppy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad that Dozer came into your life and you gave him all the love he deserved. I can't begin to express how sorry I am for your heartbreak. Sometimes the unfairness of life is overwhelming. I'm glad he brought so much to you. Praying for your peace....


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Poor baby. Thank you for taking him in, showing him what love is & releasing him from pain. It's certainly never easy, but it was best for Dozer. You can bet he's running like he was never able to do before, plus he's got great company!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dozier. He was such a cutie and deserved to live a long and happy life being spoiled and loved by yall. May what memories you have help you to heal and bring you smiles. He was a real cutie. I pray you get another little pup to help you heal and make new memories. Dozier would want that for you. May he be running pain free and happy at the bridge. 

(hugs)


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh, what a sweet baby boy! I am so sorry he had to endure such a painful short life. My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is heartbreaking, devastating, ... I am so very sorry for your loss. 
I am sorry little guy, life did not give you a chance. I am sorry nothing could be done for you. I hope you are running free of pain. I know my Buddy will show you around and be your big brother.
Run free, run like wind little Dozer.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your pain. Dozer is free, yes he would rather be with you, but he is happy and running free--- waiting for you!

Pat


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

How heartbreaking- I am so sorry for your loss. Know you did the right thing for your boy by not letting him suffer anymore. I do hope you can open up your heart again for another furbaby when you are ready.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dozer*

My Heart aches for you! I am SO VERY SORRY about Dozer.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Heart wrenching. So sorry for your lost. I hate to hear about them leaving us so young. But love is the best experience in life which you gave him.


----------



## lily101 (Nov 8, 2010)

I am very sorry for your lost. He was a very beautiful pup.


----------



## Goldengirl4 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Dozer. He was a handsome little boy and he knew how much you cared for him and loved him. RIP and run free at the Bridge sweet boy!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for taking Dozer into your lives! I am sure he appreciated all the love and affection you showed him during his time with you. I know your heart is hurting so much. It really only takes an instant to fall in love with them. I am very sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I believe Dozer is running now, and loving it!


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

This is just heartwrenching.. it's never easy.. but Dozer was so young. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Thank you for taking him in and giving him a home when he needed it. Dozer is now pain free - please, if you can - consider opening your heart and home to another dog. Dozer would want that for you and another dog.


----------



## Flickbix (May 31, 2012)

Thinking about the Dozey-bear today. His ashes have come back, and it was like it finally hit home. He was really gone. I kept hoping that the vet would call and say, "No! Dozer's fine and you can come get him!"

I'm thinking about opening my heart to another dog. However, my husband is refusing another Golden Retriever, only because it hurts to still look at them. It's funny, because in a way I agree. I can't even look at anything that Pedigree makes anymore, Since that Golden on the package looked so much like Dozer. In a way, I would like another Golden though too. I grew up with a Beagle, and Dozer was just so different. It was like he knew what you needed, how you were feeling, and sometimes I think he even knew my plans for the day even before I did. 

I'll be moving back to Florida soon, while my husband deploys. So I'll have my family and my daughter, and Dozer will come with me. I still have his favorite ball that will also come with me. I'm thinking of framing it with a picture of him. 







Dozer at 8 1/2 months. Hanging out by his dad.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry about Dozer, he sure was a handsome boy! It's so difficult and when the ashes come home it's really strange, comforting that they are home with you but also heartbreaking at the same time 

Hopefully in time you'll open your heart to another golden. We lost our little golden girl 6 months ago and although we adore goldens it would be so weird having another one just yet. Keep posting on here, there's a great bunch of people who all understand what you're going though.


----------



## LaurenGan11 (May 17, 2012)

omg that poor puppy, you probally did the best thing for that boy, he is beautiful makes me think about my layla girl shes 7 months, god bless you and ur family at this time, im sure hes in a better place.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Flickbix said:


> Thinking about the Dozey-bear today. His ashes have come back, and it was like it finally hit home. He was really gone. I kept hoping that the vet would call and say, "No! Dozer's fine and you can come get him!"
> 
> I'm thinking about opening my heart to another dog. However, my husband is refusing another Golden Retriever, only because it hurts to still look at them. It's funny, because in a way I agree. I can't even look at anything that Pedigree makes anymore, Since that Golden on the package looked so much like Dozer. In a way, I would like another Golden though too. I grew up with a Beagle, and Dozer was just so different. It was like he knew what you needed, how you were feeling, and sometimes I think he even knew my plans for the day even before I did.
> 
> I'll be moving back to Florida soon, while my husband deploys. So I'll have my family and my daughter, and Dozer will come with me. I still have his favorite ball that will also come with me. I'm thinking of framing it with a picture of him.


Now I am crying. Loss of your Dozer is the most sad story I read on this forum. He was beautiful boy. I am so sorry he was with you for such a short time. I understand how you feel and how much it hurts.


I wish your husband safe deployment and return home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dozer*

I am so very, very, sorry about your Dozer. I am sure he knew how much you loved him. Praying that you heal soon and get another dog to love.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So sorry, this is just heartbreaking. i have no words


----------

